# Wine crash on WoW 3.3.5



## Hinata (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi,
I'm sorry if it isn't posted at the right place but I have no idea where to ask this.
(If there is a better place to ask please tell me)


Since Blizzard patched World of Warcraft to
version 3.3.5 it doesn't let me login anymore (when I enter my login
information it will just say "connecting" then crash with this in my terminal: http://pastebin.com/gtV8iKWD

This bug is known on linux too
http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23323 but it was a kernel bug apparently (wich they patched) so I don't think there will be a wine patch for this =(


```
nyuu% uname -a
FreeBSD nyuu 8.0-STABLE-201004 FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE-201004 #0: Mon Apr  5
15:59:06 UTC 2010    
root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

(I also tried with 8.1 amd64 too)


```
nyuu% wine --version
wine-1.2-rc4
```

I use the nvidia drivers 195.36*
(I also tried with 256.35)

Is there anything I can do to make my game work again?

Thank you very much.


----------



## crsd (Jul 2, 2010)

Check this thread as well: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2010-June/032210.html


----------



## hedgehog (Jul 3, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> Check this thread as well: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2010-June/032210.html



thread continued: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2010-July/032236.html
but there is no solution yet  I have exactly same problem on FreeBSD 8.0-p3 amd64. Discussion of this bug at wine bugzilla seems stopped after linux guys released kernel patch. Only freebsd x64 users left behind. I would love to help, but I'm badly lacking in programming skills.

PS: forgot to mention that I have x32 wine installed in 32bit environment


----------



## kdemidofff (Jul 3, 2010)

hehe nice to see fellow players here :0

imho better to install windows on separate partition


----------



## hedgehog (Jul 3, 2010)

kdemidofff said:
			
		

> imho better to install windows on separate partition


I even have an old hard drive with windows, but I'd like stay away from it. sorry for offtopic


----------



## kdemidofff (Jul 3, 2010)

hedgehog said:
			
		

> I even have an old hard drive with windows, but I'd like stay away from it. sorry for offtopic



Actually server-based version (tuned for workstation) of windows like *win2003* much much better for directx/opengl _games_ than anything from palo-alto  -> x11 -> macos/xorg or linux/mac/bsd/vista/win7/win9x/win311/zx-spectrum/[insert any other os here] :\

prove me that I'm wrong and i give u $5


----------



## Hinata (Jul 3, 2010)

I'de ratter not have to use a windows to play wow because I do everything else on FreeBSD.
So I really hope for a solution on FreeBSD instead ^ ^;


----------



## sfourman (Jul 4, 2010)

*Why does it work in 32bit FreeBSD?*

The thing I thought was really odd, is that WoW actually works post 3.3.5 on 32bit FreeBSD.

I have a laptop that I put PCBSD 32bit on and it works, for some odd reason it does not work in a 32bit chroot.

I did try to attach gdb to the wine process so we can get some output,but wow just stops responding.


does anyone have any ideas? 
--

Sam Fourman Jr.
Fourman Networks
http://www.fourmannetworks.com


----------



## Hinata (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone has a new?
I tried asking around but pretty much everyone told me to contact FreeBSD dev because they said it was the kernel issue thingy
http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23323#c131

but well still no news here
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2010-July/032236.html

I wish I'de knew how to help...


----------



## hedgehog (Jul 7, 2010)

unfortunately, there is not too many people playing wow under freebsd so we can wait for solution for ages


----------



## Hinata (Jul 9, 2010)

So, like said previously I tried to run WoW on FreeBSD-8.1-PRERELEASE-201006-i386 and it worked perfectly with Wine 1.2-rc6

I tried 1.2-rc6 today on my amd64 but nothing could make me loging =(

```
FreeBSD nyuu 8.1-PRERELEASE-201006 FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE-201006 #0: Wed Jun  9 20:48:42 UTC 2010     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## Hinata (Jul 9, 2010)

I also did

```
WINEDEBUG=-+relay,+seh,+tid wine Wow.exe
```
to see what would happen, and here's the terminal output
http://paste.pocoo.org/show/235262/

(not sure it can help but well that's all I could think of at the moment ^ ^')


----------



## Hinata (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not sure I understand what you mean and what it has to do with the problem rsload.
Could you explain me please?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 9, 2010)

Spam (pre-loading) post. I knew I'd read those lines before (which is sad, I know!): http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=653&postcount=6. Deleted & Banned.


----------



## hedgehog (Jul 12, 2010)

*Hinata*: there is a patch announced at http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2010-July/032330.html for testing. At the moment I reading how to build own kernel, it will be first custom kernel for me, so I'll be able to test the patch bit later. Sorry for my poor English.


----------



## Hinata (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm installing it right now,
I'm not sure sure I'll do it right but well... we'll see ^ ^


----------



## Hinata (Jul 12, 2010)

I can confirm I was able to login with:

```
FreeBSD nyuu 8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #1: Mon Jul 12 07:22:05 EDT 2010     root@nyuu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  
amd64
```

and
wine-1.2-rc6

Thank you everyone (I'll test it during the day to see if everything works)

Though I would like if the others could try it to see if it works for everyone ^ ^


----------



## hedgehog (Jul 12, 2010)

Hinata said:
			
		

> I can confirm I was able to login with:
> FreeBSD nyuu 8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #1: Mon Jul 12 07:22:05 EDT 2010     root@nyuu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64


you're able to login with patched kernel, am I correct?

PS: okay, this patch works for me too. however, there is minor problem: game crashes when I enter wrong password. Maybe it will happen also if you try to login with inactive account. 

```
$ uname -srm
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3 amd64
```
wine-1.2-rc4

-- EDIT:
game crashes in very rare cases at login no matter of password correct or not. but usually it works, thanks to the author of the patch


----------



## Hinata (Jul 15, 2010)

On mine (8.1-PRERELEASE) I dn't have any crash at loging (either using a good or bad password)


----------

